# My beloved Reggie



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

Today at approximately 2 pm my beloved Reggie has passed on to a better place. I know that my sister who passed away a few years ago will take car of him. Reggie lived a life filled with love. 

Reggie
Jan. 25, 1989 - March 25, 2006

Thank to everyone for all of your support over the last few days.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. At 17, Reggie lived a full life and is now with your sister.


----------



## Lexy (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Kind. Yeah he did, I am sure he is much happier. It still seems very weird in the house.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lexy, you did all you could for him. I'm sure he had a wonderful life. You gave him as much joy and love as he gave you. Now he is surrounded by Perfect Love. God bless and comfort you.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Reggie.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, rest in peace sweet Reggie.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Aww, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and headbutts from my Midnight, Star, and Lucky.

Rest in peace, dear sweet Reggie.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to you, Reggie had 17 wonderful years of love, comfort, and safety. I wish every cat could be so fortunate.

You've lost a precious member of your family. I'm so sorry for your grief and pain.


----------

